# racepill is real and there is a race tax.



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

most of you ethnics like to cope say that many of you are simply just ugly af and thats the reason why you struggle. As if, you need to look like a male model to slay, right?
Obviously this is not fucking true. The truth is that ethnics take a very hard ethnic tax which takes away their smv alot.








cope as much as you fucking want but the majority of you ethnics here would have chad smv if you lifted and were white. it is what it is. makes me so mad when ethnics bash an ethnic for the smallest flaw and then say theres no ethnic tax when a white male can have 3x the flaws and 4x the amv of a 5+psl ethnic jfl.

meanwhile you ethnics think its perfectly fine that a white guy like this can have such high smv yet ethnics have to literally resemble fucking gandy or some other international supermodel god to have equal smv L O L. dont crack me up. yes females are racist, dont look ethnic. Look med, look north african ATLEAST





, ANYTHING BUT ETHNIC

edit: this is not to say that ethnics cant have good smv, they can but an ethnics smv is like 3-4x when white


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Keep crying for med slayers


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Apr 11, 2021)

What do you propose they do then? Legit just a suifuel thread for nonwhites or what??


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

and dont ever EVER expect to have the smv of a gym maxxed white man, even an AVERAGE GYM MAXXED WHITE MAN if you look ethnic no matter how high your psl is. its fucking impossible for an ethnic. White maxxing is essential for any ethnic to ascend.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 11, 2021)

based and blackpilled.
THE APES trainer IS BACk!!


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> What do you propose they do then? Legit just a suifuel thread for nonwhites or what??


whitemaxxing is important. atleast try to look mixed


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Cause race is a good indicator of your genetics most of the time


----------



## moolahmole24 (Apr 11, 2021)

ethnic tax only exists without exposure. if people are around ethnics in their day to day life, such biases are reduced


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Keep crying for med slayers
> 
> View attachment 1085737
> View attachment 1085738
> View attachment 1085740


#1 would be tiktok famous chad if white. undeniable.


----------



## gamma (Apr 11, 2021)

The only ethnicity that are taxed are curries and asians 

Blacks have very high SMV nowadays because of propaganda


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

moolahmole24 said:


> ethnic tax only exists without exposure. if people are around ethnics in their day to day life, such biases are reduced


This


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> The only ethnicity that are taxed are curries and asians
> 
> Blacks have very high SMV nowadays because of propaganda


black still take a race tax dude


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 11, 2021)

This is pretty obvious to anyone who has both Chadfished and Tyronefished

Even a guy like Broderick Hunter struggles in comparison to any white Chad.

Only light eyed mulattos come close to whites in terms of SMV


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 11, 2021)

Meh that's more of a hair pill than race pill he went from being invisible on tinder to getting good results all he did was get a ht and a beard. He was getting shit results even with the same body before when he had no hair


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> Meh that's more of a hair pill than race pill he went from being invisible on tinder to getting good results all he did was get a ht and a beard. He was getting shit results even with the same body before when he had no hair
> View attachment 1085786


He’s ugly with hair too but his match rate is 32% so why are you coping ?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> He’s ugly with hair too but his match rate is 32% so why are you coping ?


How am I coping. I said he went from incel results to slayer results from simply getting a ht and stubble.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> How am I coping. I said he went from incel results to slayer results from simply getting a ht and stubble.


Yea but bald ethnics can’t go from incel to slayer with hair and stubble


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> Meh that's more of a hair pill than race pill he went from being invisible on tinder to getting good results all he did was get a ht and a beard. He was getting shit results even with the same body before when he had no hair
> View attachment 1085786


the fact that he can look like that with such a body and get those results means ALOT. if you think any ethnic would have the same results as him with that hairline, recessed chin, shit midface + no eyebrows will have the same results, youre living in lala land


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 11, 2021)

This guy is an asian male model and couldn't get shit online

If he was white with the same tier of looks he would be swimming in pussy.

Race pill is huge


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This guy is an asian male model and couldn't get shit online
> 
> If he was white with the same tier of looks he would be swimming in pussy.
> 
> Race pill is huge



not that he couldnt get shit, that he hardly got shit compared to whites. im skin bleaching hard. im very sure i would have chad smv if i was lightskin.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 11, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> the fact that he can look like that with such a body and get those results means ALOT. if you think any ethnic would have the same results as him with that hairline, recessed chin, shit midface + no eyebrows will have the same results, youre living in lala land


You're underestimating his looks he isn't chad but clearly has high sex appeal.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> You're underestimating his looks he isn't chad but clearly has high sex appeal.
> View attachment 1085813
> View attachment 1085814
> View attachment 1085815


@Colvin188 is incel with the same body, but he is black. meme.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 11, 2021)

Mexican nationality is a failo everywhere on Earth. 

I wish I was Somail, Chinese, Indian, or anything else really.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Apr 11, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> @Colvin188 is incel with the same body, but he is black. meme.


nah he's a bit leaner than me. and my traps and neck are bigger


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Mexican nationality is a failo everywhere on Earth.
> 
> I wish I was Somail, Chinese, Indian, or anything else really.


nigga dont you have blue eyes with good white skin?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 11, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> @Colvin188 is incel with the same body, but he is black. meme.


He's turbo autistic, doesn't have the same body and looks worse facially too jfl.

Didn't that manlet nigga stephiscold get decent results and his face is probably worse than Colvins if he wasn't beard frauding.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 11, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This guy is an asian male model and couldn't get shit online
> 
> If he was white with the same tier of looks he would be swimming in pussy.
> 
> Race pill is huge



Interesting af, good share


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 11, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> nigga dont you have blue eyes with good white skin?


Indeed I do, brown hair w/ blond hightlights too.

But that doesn't make up for immigrant failo, supposed-rapist-before-meeting failo, tamalero accent failo, low class welfare culture failo, tequila/modelo drunkard failo, bean diet failo, and half caucasoid skull w/ shitty chin + rounded cheekbones (ethnic features).


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Apr 11, 2021)

White man wins


----------



## Warlow (Apr 11, 2021)

the racepill is indeed legit, but don't go overboard in how you describe it.

it _burdens _non-whites but does not mean it is _impossible _for non-whites to be fruitful in the dating market. 

It's all relative.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

@IwantToLooksMaxx look at this brutal pheno pill 
If he was med/Arab looking he’d be getting flaked and rejected by girls even if he approached 11 different girls ranging 4-6/10


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> He's turbo autistic, doesn't have the same body and looks worse facially too jfl.
> 
> Didn't that manlet nigga stephiscold get decent results and his face is probably worse than Colvins if he wasn't beard frauding.


gotto compare match rates and steph is at the ideal level size of gymmaxxing too. ive tested it myself and i have shit smv when i have the size of the white dude and very good smv when im stephs size.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

Warlow said:


> the racepill is indeed legit, but don't go overboard in how you describe it.
> 
> it _burdens _non-whites but does not mean it is _impossible _for non-whites to be fruitful in the dating market.
> 
> It's all relative.


anyone can get laid/gf, but consistently slaying is different


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> @IwantToLooksMaxx look at this brutal pheno pill
> If he was med/Arab looking he’d be getting flaked and rejected by girls even if he approached 11 different girls ranging 4-6/10


Are you ethnic and experienced rejection based on that? It seems like a sensitive topic to you.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Are you ethnic and experienced rejection based on that? It seems like a sensitive topic to you.


No but people here deny race pill more than normies, I was hated on this forum when I first joined for mentioning race pill , even tho I’m not racist


----------



## Warlow (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> anyone can get laid/gf, but consistently slaying is different
> View attachment 1085838


Yeah and i'm not saying you're going to become a slayer as an average ethnic, you need to actually be GL and have decent coloring. 

Also not everyone can get laid, especially nowadays


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> No but people here deny race pill more than normies, I was hated on this forum when I first join forum for mentioning race pill , even tho I’m not racist


Race pill is real, but women tend to sometimes look past it if 1. You sound white/from the same area as them 2. They know you for long enough. 3. You’re more attractive than most white guys.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Apr 11, 2021)

yay I’m white thank you god


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Race pill is real, but women tend to sometimes look past it if 1. You sound white/from the same area as them 2. They know you for long enough. 3. You’re more attractive than most white guys.


Yea like it said even nerdy Asians can get laid but still ethnics/Italians would struggle compared to Europeans


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Race pill is real, but women tend to sometimes look past it if 1. You sound white/from the same area as them 2. They know you for long enough. 3. You’re more attractive than most white guys.


he has the smv of like 6pslethnics. yea bro just be a flawless male model to compete with a 4psl gym maxxed white man


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea like it said even nerdy Asians can get laid but still ethnics/Italians would struggle compared to Europeans


6 ft ethnic chadlite mogs 5’8 white normie. We agree on that?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> He's turbo autistic, doesn't have the same body and looks worse facially too jfl.
> 
> Didn't that manlet nigga stephiscold get decent results and his face is probably worse than Colvins if he wasn't beard frauding.


AND this guy gets far higher class women than steph. if he bleached i bet he would get high quality women


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> 6 ft ethnic chadlite mogs 5’8 white normie. We agree on that?


5’8 is too short so idk but 4.25 psl euro guy mogs 6 psl ethnics 

@TheCopefulCurry can confirm I’m average looking but match with hot girls all the time and got 99+ likes on tinder while ethnic chads match with meh looking girls ... and I don’t even have a good euro Pheno, now imagine a blue eyed Anglo chad


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> 5’8 is too short so idk but 4.25 psl euro guy mogs 6 psl ethnics
> 
> @TheCopefulCurry can confirm I’m average looking but match with hot girls all the time and got 99+ likes on tinder while ethnic chads match with meh looking girls ... and I don’t even have a good euro Pheno, now imagine a blue eyed Anglo chad


legit. ethnics need to be like 6.5 psl like salludon to even have a chance at hot girls LOL.....


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> 5’8 is too short so idk but 4.25 psl euro guy mogs 6 psl ethnics
> 
> @TheCopefulCurry can confirm I’m average looking but match with hot girls all the time and got 99+ likes on tinder while ethnic chads match with meh looking girls ... and I don’t even have a good euro Pheno, now imagine a blue eyed Anglo chad


Do you sexually belong to another camp by any chance? You have an interesting Anglo chad fetish.


----------



## Copeful (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> 5’8 is too short so idk but 4.25 psl euro guy mogs 6 psl ethnics
> 
> @TheCopefulCurry can confirm I’m average looking but match with hot girls all the time and got 99+ likes on tinder while ethnic chads match with meh looking girls ... and I don’t even have a good euro Pheno, now imagine a blue eyed Anglo chad


You’re a bit above average cause lower third but yea


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

bleaching should be a baseline req for looksmaxxing btw


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Do you sexually belong to another camp by any chance? You have an interesting Anglo chad fetish.


I’ve been cucked by blue eyed Anglo with stubble


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve been cucked by blue eyed Anglo with stubble


Oh that explains it. And you probably hate me now because I have a stubble too.


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> bleaching should be a baseline req for looksmaxxing btw


Nigger women are too much trouble huh?


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Oh that explains it. And you probably hate me now because I have a stubble too.


I’m growing stubble too but my cheeks are bit patchy, stubble is such an easy looksmax 

you stubble mog


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’m growing stubble too but my cheeks are bit patchy, stubble is such an easy looksmax
> 
> you stubble mog


Stubble is almost a looksmin if your lower third is bad. Show me one guy who rocks stubble (not long beard) with a recessed lower third.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Stubble is almost a looksmin if your lower third is bad. Show me one guy who rocks stubble (not long beard) with a recessed lower third.


Yea guys with shit lower third should grow a beard, but if you have a decent lower third stubble will make it look even better


----------



## .👽. (Apr 11, 2021)

I dont read threads written by niggers


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 11, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Nigger women are too much trouble huh?


no, i dont want nigger women. im literally here cuz i want to attract high class white females and the only way is to get white


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1085734


Wish my Ottoman hardline forefathers founded a way to anchor themselves at Europe after the battle of Vienna so they could have made Turks succesfully white and not gook Anatolian.


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 11, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Wish my Ottoman hardline forefathers founded a way to anchor themselves at Europe after the battle of Vienna so they could have made Turks succesfully white and not gook Anatolian.



Be thankful you got janissary DNA


----------



## Lux (Apr 11, 2021)

same girls that put blm in their bio jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Be thankful you got janissary DNA


I have none





only J2 farmer with element of mongoloid


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone got a link to the tinder experiments of chad with white/brown/black skin colours?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 12, 2021)

nudes said:


> Anyone got a link to the tinder experiments of chad with white/brown/black skin colours?


still trying to find it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Wish my Ottoman hardline forefathers founded a way to anchor themselves at Europe after the battle of Vienna so they could have made Turks succesfully white and not gook Anatolian.



The ottomans were pretty secular


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 12, 2021)

idk obviously if you’re curry, gulf, gook a lot of the time it’s over but you can still slay if you look good

think you’re exaggerating though. there’s BIG levels to ethnic tax, look at some lebanese white passing guy and then look at a dravidian. big difference


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> The ottomans were pretty secular


lmao. Man what are you on?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> lmao. Man what are you on?











The Ottoman empire's secular history undermines sharia claims | Tehmina Kazi


Tehmina Kazi: A new paper shows 18th- and 19th-century Ottoman rulers decriminalised homosexuality and promoted women's education




www.google.co.uk


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> lmao. Man what are you on?


he’s a gaslighting troll


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he’s a gaslighting troll











The Ottoman empire's secular history undermines sharia claims | Tehmina Kazi


Tehmina Kazi: A new paper shows 18th- and 19th-century Ottoman rulers decriminalised homosexuality and promoted women's education




www.google.co.uk




The ottomans were much more progressive socially than their Christian neighbours


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 12, 2021)

nudes said:


> Anyone got a link to the tinder experiments of chad with white/brown/black skin colours?





Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


Old one from 2018 Braincels


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he’s a gaslighting troll


I know but even that should have some quality right jfl The biggest critiscm Ottomans have is regarding it's decline. he could use something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> I know but even that should have some quality right jfl The biggest critiscm Ottomans have is regarding it's decline. he could use something like that.


One question: why did the Jews go to the ottomans? Because the ottomans has freedom of religion and thought. That’s basically the same as secularism


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> The Ottoman empire's secular history undermines sharia claims | Tehmina Kazi
> 
> 
> Tehmina Kazi: A new paper shows 18th- and 19th-century Ottoman rulers decriminalised homosexuality and promoted women's education
> ...


aah yes and all because this whore says it is?




Londonvillie: Why?
Whore: Just because I say so
Londonvillie: I am convinced.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> aah yes and all because this whore says it is?
> View attachment 1086562
> 
> Londonvillie: Why?
> ...


The ottomans were very tolerant of religious minorities and women at least compared to their neighbours. That terrorist erdogan wants to turn turkey into isis version 2


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> One question: why did the Jews go to the ottomans? Because the ottomans has freedom of religion and thought. That’s basically the same as secularism


That is not secularism. Secularism is that laws are formed by humans and not through divine intervention. Even if you have religious freedom, the fact that these laws come from divine intervention means you are not secular.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> That is not secularism. Secularism is that laws are formed by humans and not through divine intervention. Even if you have religious freedom, the fact that these laws come from divine intervention means you are not secular.


Serialism in practice means the state allows people to be religious or not without punishment 
Erdogan wants to make everyone into extremist Islam


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 12, 2021)

i get like 2 matches maybe i should start lifting


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> The ottomans were very tolerant of religious minorities and women at least compared to their neighbours. That terrorist erdogan wants to turn turkey into isis version 2


Tolorance have nothing to do with secularism. Like I said. Most Muslim empires where what you call 'tolerant' to other faiths. 

This is the Islamic constitution of Medina


https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5097fe39e4b0c49016e4c58b/t/5c8153eeec212d7117477f8f/1551979503244/Constitution-Medina.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> i get like 2 matches maybe i should start lifting


You’re alive!!!


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re alive!!!


why??


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Tolorance have nothing to do with secularism. Like I said. Most Muslim empires where what you call 'tolerant' to other faiths.
> 
> This is the Islamic constitution of Medina
> 
> ...


Indeed now compare them to places like Saudi Arabia or Iran


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Serialism in practice means the state allows people to be religious or not without punishment


*Secularism* the principle seeking to conduct human affairs based on secular, naturalistic considerations. It is most commonly defined as the separation of religion from civic affairs and the state, and may be broadened to a similar position concerning the need to suppress religion in any public sphere.


LondonVillie said:


> Erdogan wants to make everyone into extremist Islam


?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> why??


Everyone was worried you left


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Indeed now compare them to places like Saudi Arabia or Iran


So what? Idk what iran or saudi Arabia does.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Everyone was worried you left


whos everyone??


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> *Secularism* the principle seeking to conduct human affairs based on secular, naturalistic considerations. It is most commonly defined as the separation of religion from civic affairs and the state, and may be broadened to a similar position concerning the need to suppress religion in any public sphere.
> 
> ?


Yeah the state doesn’t discriminate against people based on religion
Turkey needs the army to take over again


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> whos everyone??


Me and a few others


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Apr 12, 2021)

why did u say look atleast med suggesting that meds are ethnic? @Blackgymmax


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Me and a few others


i was about to delete the account but decided not too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> So what? Idk what iran or saudi Arabia does.


They’re your neighbours


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> i was about to delete the account but decided not too


Why bro?


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Why bro?


dont know, felt like i was wasting to much time in here


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 12, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> idk obviously if you’re curry, gulf, gook a lot of the time it’s over but you can still slay if you look good
> 
> think you’re exaggerating though. there’s BIG levels to ethnic tax, look at some lebanese white passing guy and then look at a dravidian. big difference


Massari


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> dont know, felt like i was wasting to much time in here


Fair enough


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 12, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Massari


Yeah, there’s better examples tbh, I could tell he’s levantine but jfl if anyone were to say he has similar pheno smv to a dravidian


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 12, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah, there’s better examples tbh, I could tell he’s levantine but jfl if anyone were to say he has similar pheno smv to a dravidian


A LOT OF PERCEPTION IS THE MEDIA. I really hope the new wave of dravidian ntmaxed kids on tiktok will change the view tbh. our own local media doesn’t help either where heros have a fat gut, absence of lower thirds, lower thirds melting into neck to form an entity, cringe action physics in movies fml


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 12, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> A LOT OF PERCEPTION IS THE MEDIA. I really hope the new wave of dravidian ntmaxed kids on tiktok will change the view tbh. our own local media doesn’t help either where heros have a fat gut, absence of lower thirds, lower thirds melting into neck to form an entity, cringe action physics in movies fml


Well just focus on being good looking enough to offset this, I know a guy who’s decent looking, i don’t know what pheno he is but he’s definitely not north indian. he’s 5’11 and 5 psl and gets attention even as an ethnic, so just do your best


----------



## Selfahate (Apr 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Keep crying for med slayers
> 
> View attachment 1085737
> View attachment 1085738
> View attachment 1085740


Bro they looks like slum dwellers why even I'm lightee skines then them why eevm post


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Apr 16, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


>



I laugh every time I see @itsOVER


----------



## fogdart (Apr 28, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> most of you ethnics like to cope say that many of you are simply just ugly af and thats the reason why you struggle. As if, you need to look like a male model to slay, right?
> Obviously this is not fucking true. The truth is that ethnics take a very hard ethnic tax which takes away their smv alot.
> 
> 
> ...


it's been proven here


----------



## fogdart (Apr 28, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This guy is an asian male model and couldn't get shit online
> 
> If he was white with the same tier of looks he would be swimming in pussy.
> 
> Race pill is huge



This guy is a fraud. I tested his pictures online and did well









Asian male model larped about his struggles on dating apps for clout: Bumble experiment [Proof and pics]


Whenever people cite how bad Asians have it with dating in the west they always mention Kevin Kreider, an asian model who said he struggles on dating apps even as a male model. I decided to changfish with his pics and it’s been less than 24 hours but he’s getting way more likes and matches than...




looksmax.org


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 6, 2021)

do I as med fall on the ethnic tax?


----------



## Haven (Jul 6, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This guy is an asian male model and couldn't get shit online
> 
> If he was white with the same tier of looks he would be swimming in pussy.
> 
> Race pill is huge



yes but that guy can easily get pussy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 6, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> do I as med fall on the ethnic tax?


no


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 6, 2021)

fogdart said:


> This guy is a fraud. I tested his pictures online and did well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RELATIVE to his white friends he said he did shit. His friends are white male models. He never said he was no damn incel. I saw a dude in the comment section talking about how he sees him at the gym with a new girl every week lel. Youd be stupid as fuck if you think he would be incel.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 6, 2021)

proud to be persian


----------



## fogdart (Jul 6, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> RELATIVE to his white friends he said he did shit. His friends are white male models. He never said he was no damn incel. I saw a dude in the comment section talking about how he sees him at the gym with a new girl every week lel. Youd be stupid as fuck if you think he would be incel.









how is your smv now?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 6, 2021)

fogdart said:


> View attachment 1211977
> 
> 
> how is your smv now?


dunno, havent tried dating app since jan but it was pretty good back then and it should be even better now that the swelling is gone. however I need to like get back in peak gym condition to my peak results + more bleaching

Hopefully I can get back to this within like 2 months of blasting tren (im going back into the gym tomorrow and i just picked up tren lel) and maybe ill take pro pics





still got more surgeries for this nov coming up


----------

